# extreme giant storm



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2011)

Got a few updated pics on my big boy, he has been growing a bit slower since he dosnt eat everyday but he is still geting huge especially with only being 18mos old and hibernating his first year, I'm just guestimating but I think he is around 4' and about 10-15lbs, the camera washed out a lot of his white, but you can still kinda see it in some of the pics


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice, he's getting huge!! Boon is about that long but he hasn't started to put on his adult bulkiness yet.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn Chris! Storm's looking real nice. He's growing alright!


----------



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, im kinda anxious for his appetite to pick bk up lol he will be a beast for sure by next summe


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 13, 2011)

Good GOD! That's a BEAST!


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Dec 13, 2011)

He looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dang storm is getting big,and he has some nice colors.Keep up the great work.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guy


----------



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2011)

Btw he isnt to fond of rodents idk why he will eat 1 maybe 2 mice a month if he even takes them at all,i c ant tell u how many times they sat in the bowl for hours while he ignored them, im switching to rats next week to see if it makes a difference


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 14, 2011)

Sheesh, he is a monster!


----------



## reptastic (Dec 14, 2011)

That is why im extremely happy he is happy and calm lol i wouldnt know what to do if he turned aggresiv


----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome extreme!
do you know who his parents were?


----------



## reptastic (Dec 14, 2011)

He is out of blizard and sugar from the '10 season


----------



## ragnew (Dec 14, 2011)

YES!!! Now that's what I'm talking about! He is a beast for sure. Great looking tegu reptastic! I really hope that Brahm follows in his footsteps! :-D On a side note, I can say I feel ya on the him not liking the rodent thing. Brahm has nothing to do with the darn things. I pitch them into the dish after they're thawed out and he refuses to eat them. Has eaten maybe 4 of them the entire time I've had him.

Hmmmm... maybe it's a Blizard x Sugar thing!


----------



## reptastic (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol idk what it is, i find it funny when he acts dumbfounded and will sit there looking at it with a "what is it?" look or when he slowly wave it in the air, i told him its food not a white surrender flag lol, i know jefrokas giant is a year older than storm and he dont eat rodents well either, its perplexing that he is bulking up off chicken parts and ground turkey, now rayne will devour any rodent that crosses her path with no hesitation


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW! That is a big, gorgeous tegu! I really want an extreme, but there is no room at the inn, haha

I can't imagine my tegus walking away from rodents. Only at hibernation time....


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

Me either, i will try to split the rats head a bit when i make the switch and hope for the best, i cant wait til the summer gets here im getting a harness and imma start taking him to the park, he will really be huge by then


----------



## Virus (Dec 17, 2011)

I really wanta giant male, so that makes these pics aven cooler.

Whenever you ordered him, there wasn't really any garuntee of the sex was there?

Again, great tegu man.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks, no there wasnt a garantee, i did request a male but as u know it can go either way sometimes im glad hes a he lol cuz thats what i really wante


----------



## Virus (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's really fortunate for you. I want a male just for size potential, though either way, I'm sure I'd be happy, as I like the females slender faces.

Right now I'm afraid to put a deposit down for Varnyard, not because of anything against him, but all animals on 'backorder', I'd be afraid to get one reserved.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 18, 2011)

Is it year round that he doesn't take them as often? Rango hasn't been too interested in them the last few months. He'll eat turkey, fish or liver when hes awake. I'm wondering if maybe whole prey takes more energy to digest or something, I'm not even sure if tegus have that kind of a though process haha. Instinct?

Either way, both of your gu's are looking awesome. I wish I had the space to get a couple more tegus, an extreme would be on the list for sure. I love how they all seem to fill out... And the coloring of course


----------



## Leo93 (Dec 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL TEGU!! I have a small b&w. He wont eat anything but mice. They are getting expensive tho. Would anybody recommend letting him get very hungry then try to feed him other things?


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 18, 2011)

Leo93 said:


> BEAUTIFUL TEGU!! I have a small b&w. He wont eat anything but mice. They are getting expensive tho. Would anybody recommend letting him get very hungry then try to feed him other things?



I have done it to mine before, I see no issue with it as long as your tegu is healthy beforehand. It could be a couple days though.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 18, 2011)

@virus bobby is pretty good at sexing the giants and the reds, lol i tried 3x's to get a male b/w from him they all ended up being females @rhetoricx during the summer he still didnt show much interest but he would eat them on occaisions @leo93 thanks, yes i would reccomend that, a tegu isnt going to starve his self, they do have f avorite foods they will hold out for, dont feed him for a few days and keep offering the new food he will cave


----------

